# zebco cool carp rute?!?



## karpfen-freak (19. März 2008)

hi
ich wollte mir 2 von den zebco cool carp ruten zulegen in ein länge von 3.60 und sie mit einer mitchell free kombinieren. was haltet ihr von dieser combo???
weiß jemand wie schwer die ruten sind???
wie sind die ruten????
reicht die rute den für karpfen bis 20-25 pfund???
oder kennt jemand von euch noch gute ruten von den marken balzer zebco sänger und cormoran (2-teilig/bis 50€)????;+:m


----------



## Angelgage (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Die Rute ist aber nicht grade die Besste das muß mann mal sagen habe die Auch mir geholt ist echt nur schort meine meinung warte mal was die andern sagen aber wie gesagt das ist meine meinung 
Kauf dir die Shimano Alivio BX Specimen hat ne länge von 366 cm 2 Teile Gew 313 g und ein Wurfgewicht bis 125 g tr länge ist 186 cm kostet aber so um die 50-60 euro aber die ist echt besser Grüße von Angelgage


----------



## Kaljan (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

ich kann mich nur angelgage zustimmen. 
ich hatte die rute mal in der hand und ich finde, dass die einfach nur billig ist ! 
Lass die finger davon, investier in eine rute, mit der du lange deine freude hast ! 

mfG Kaljan


----------



## Angelgage (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Hallo noch mal oder du kaufst dir die Rute von DAM Spezi Composite Steckrute die bekommst du in den Größen 360 cm 2 Teile Gew von 396 g 2,75 lbs Tr Länge 185 Preis 25,95 oder* 360 cm 2 Teile Gew 466 3,00 lbs Tr länge von 185 für 29,95* oder die 390 cm 2 Teile Gew 510 g 3,00 lbs Tr länge 200 und die Kostet 32,95 
Ich selber *Fische die Zweite* Rute von einer Länge 360 mit 3 lbs ist echt gut und habe schon schöne Fische gefangen mit der schau do mal im netz rum oder bei deinem Händler


----------



## prinz1 (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

hallo karpfen-freak
kann dir nur die meinung meines kumpels offenbaren ,der diese ruten in 3,30 , 2.5 lbs sowie 3,60 , 2.5 lbs hat. er sagt , für den preis gibt es nix besseres auf dem markt ! wohlgemerkt für *DEN* preis. glaube das waren so 12 euronen je rute. seiner meinung nach sind die ruten sehr robust, unwahrscheinlich wurfstark ( was ich allerdings auch bestätigen kann ) und auch haltbar. seine sind mittlerweile seit 4 jahren im dauereinsatz.
mit diesen ruten hat er schon fische bis 22 pfund sicher gelandet.
ich selbst fische andere ruten, würde mir diese zebco cool carp auch nicht holen. stehe nicht so auf die klobigen ruten, mag eher schlanke blanks.
tja, mehr kann ich schon nicht berichten.
mein ratschlag aber: kram noch mal im geldbeutel und sieh zu , das da mehr rauskommt, kauf dir was höherwertigeres. ratschläge zu ruten incl preisen gabs schon von meinen vorpostern.
viel spaß beim rutenkauf und natürlich auch später bei der benutzung.

gruß

der prinz


----------



## karpfen-freak (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

was haltet ihr denn von  der spro royality carp


----------



## Angelgage (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Hallo ich selber halte überhaupt NICHTS von Spro kann mich nicht mit dem Zeug anfreunden du mußt klar kommen mit deinen Ruten und nicht wir hier ist nicht Böse gemeint .
Wie ich es schon geschrieben habe Fahre zu deinem Händler und schaue sie dir an und nehme sie in die Hand und etscheide dich dan vor Ort .
Mann kann das nicht so sagen was ist die Beste Rute jeder hat da was anderes wie ich habe 5 Rutensorten erst mal getestet und mich dan für die DAM etnschieden .

Grüße von Angelgage


----------



## KarpfenFan (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

so hab jz auch al ne frage: Was haltet ihr von dem Kombo aus der  DAM Super Natural Carp und der sänger ultratec Freilaufrolle???

mfg =)


----------



## Angelgage (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Jo das ist dan mal was das Würde ich auch so machen nur das ich die Rolle auch von DAM habe die DAM Quick SLR FS 565 die Kostet aber auch gleich mal so um die 60-70 Euro aber wie du es machen willst ist auch ok das kannste dir zulegen .

Grüße von Angelgage


----------



## Fellisch (19. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Ich hatte mal die Zebco cool carp. Die ist zwar nicht schlecht und ich habe damit auch 

Fische gefangen aber die ist extrem weich finde ich. ( ist meine persönlich Meinung)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

..Also ich hatte sie mit mit Fellisch zusammen gekauft! Ich war mit den Ruten absolut nicht zufrieden! Waren total laberig und weich! Ich hatte Angst das sie bei 80 gramm durchbrechen, wenn ich auswerfe! Würde mit gleich was anständiges holen und die Finger von dem billig Zeug lassen. Da hast du deutlich länger was von!


----------



## Fellisch (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Der Meinung bin ich auch, das Geld hät man sich sparen können


----------



## Marc 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn von  der spro royality carp



Also ich fische selbst die Spro Royalty Carp und kann sagen, dass dies eine super Rute zu einem Wahnsinns-Preis ist. Ich habe diese Rute vor ca. 1 Jahr bei Gerlinger für 44,90€/St. bekommen und habe bis jetzt damit Karpfen bis 28 Pfund ohne das kleinste Problem ausgedrillt. Super Rute kann ich nur sagen. Wer sich in solchen Fällen mit Spro nicht anfreunden kann, ist einfach nur selbst Schuld :g. Aber kann ich nur empfehlen.#6

Gruß Marc


----------



## karpfen-freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

weiß denn jemand wie schwer die spro ist???


----------



## Angelgage (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> weiß denn jemand wie schwer die spro ist???


 
Teile: 2 
Länge: 3.60m 
Transportlänge: 182cm 
_*Gewicht: 315g *_
Wurfgewicht: 3lbs


Grüße von Angelgage


----------



## Marc 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



karpfen-freak schrieb:


> weiß denn jemand wie schwer die spro ist???



In welcher Länge und welchem Wurfgewicht willst du es denn wissen?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Ich denke er meint das Gewicht der Rute.


----------



## Marc 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



> Ich denke er meint das Gewicht der Rute.


Ja und ich denke, dass eine Spro Royalty Carp von 3,60m und 3lbs schwerer als eine von 3,30m und 2,5 lbs ist . 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Ja das is logisch 
Aber mit 3lbs ist er auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Marc 24 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Fragen wir ihn selbst. Ich fische auch mit einer 2,75 lbs. Viele, wenn nicht sogar die meisten fischen mit 2,75 lbs .


----------



## karpfen-freak (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Teile: 2
> Länge: 3.60m
> Transportlänge: 182cm
> _*Gewicht: 315g *_
> ...


die meinte ich:vik::vik:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Ja mensch dann nimm die 3 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (21. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Die Zebco Cool würde ich mir nicht holen sie ist sher billig verarbeitet.Sie wirkt auf mich überhaupt nicht stabil. Ich persönlich würde dir Ruten von Spro raten ich selbst fische die Spro Global Carp und bin 100 % damit zufrieden.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Fellisch (21. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Ich würde mir auch die Rute in 3lbs holen


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

wo bekommt man denn die spro sehr billig????


----------



## karpfen-freak (22. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*




</IMG>




*3 Bissanzeiger im Koffer mit Batterie NEU !!!*







</IMG> ist das ein superangebot oder einfach nur schrott?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[SIZE=-1]EUR[/SIZE] 34,95
*EUR 4,90


----------



## Little-Carp-Hunte (22. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Die Bissanzeiger kennne ich nicht. Rein vom Aussehen sehen sie sehr billig aus.Und für den Preis kannst du nicht viel erwarten.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Big carp 112 (25. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

*Hallo*

*Ich hab die gleiche Zebco cool carp mit 2,50 lbs ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute ichhabe auchschon den grossen Fang gemacht die aktion ist perfect..*


*-------------------------------------------------------------*

*Petri Heil;-)*


----------



## punkarpfen (31. März 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



Big carp 112 schrieb:


> *Hallo*
> 
> *Ich hab die gleiche Zebco cool carp mit 2,50 lbs ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute ichhabe auchschon den grossen Fang gemacht die aktion ist perfect..*
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Zebco Cool Carp auch schon gefischt. Sie ist für den Preis wirklich in Ordnung. Man kann damit ganz passabel werfen und große Fische dürften kein Problem sein. Natürlich ist sie aus Glasfaser und deshalb weicher, dicker und schwerer. Für um die 45 Euro bekommt man die Shimano Alivio BX, die wirklich deutlich besser ist. 
P.S. Für 10 Euro kannst du eine Zebco Cool Carp von mir haben. #h


----------



## boiliebirne15 (1. September 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

hä wie wärs denn mit der comoran pro carp xlr


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (1. September 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zebco Cool Carp auch schon gefischt. Sie ist für den Preis wirklich in Ordnung. Man kann damit ganz passabel werfen und große Fische dürften kein Problem sein. Natürlich ist sie aus Glasfaser und deshalb weicher, dicker und schwerer. Für um die 45 Euro bekommt man die Shimano Alivio BX, die wirklich deutlich besser ist.
> P.S. Für 10 Euro kannst du eine Zebco Cool Carp von mir haben. #h



ab weihnachten auchvon mir^^, werd mir nun richdige holen ;-) , wobei die zebco eig. garnet makl so schlecht is


----------



## bennie (1. September 2008)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*



Fellisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die Zebco cool carp. Die ist zwar nicht schlecht und ich habe damit auch
> 
> Fische gefangen aber die ist extrem weich finde ich. ( ist meine persönlich Meinung)



ist auch aus glasfaser. hatte sie auch mal. fürs karpfenangeln nicht geeignet und zu weich für gewichte über 50gr.


----------



## Carphunter Smidt (29. November 2011)

*AW: zebco cool carp rute?!?*

Zum Spodden ideal 

Aber dan in 3,5lbs nehmen:m


----------

